

Living root bridges - ambulatorybird
http://atlasobscura.com/places/root-bridges-cherrapungee

======
a2tech
Blog spam-here's a link to the much better source material:
<http://atlasobscura.com/places/root-bridges-cherrapungee>

~~~
Tichy
So how does it work - after a while rootbridges.blogspot will change to only
contain ads for penis enhancements? How does one identify such things?

I must admit I actually preferred the layout and presentation of the blogspam
variant.

~~~
a2tech
Basically someone goes out and finds some interesting content and rips it off.
They register a wordpress/blogger account and throw all the content up along
with some google ads. You submit it to Reddit/Hacker News/Digg/Fark.com
whatever and drive traffic to it. I will admit that they've started to get a
little more courteous at least-they're 'attributing' the source material
sometimes so they're not outright stealing the content.

~~~
dc2k08
Can I ask you how you knew so quickly that this was stolen content. Were you
just aware of the original source, or do you use some kind of plugin?

------
dylanz
Awesome. I love how they incorporated flat stones as steps. I hope we see more
biology hacks like this incorporated into our lives in the future.

~~~
kiba
Hmm, wouldn't it be cool to have a living house?

------
arfrank
I posted about Arboscultores for things like chairs, doors and houses about 2
weeks ago. Might be relevant to this discussion:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=761129>

------
ricree
Very interesting, but I wish that there was more information on the time
scales involved.

How long does it take to grow one of these? How long will they last?

~~~
ambulatorybird
According to the article, 10-15 years to become functional, and since they're
alive, they can last for centuries (some of them are 500 years old).
Obviously, they're not for everyone!

~~~
ricree
Thanks for pointing that out. It's not a long article; I'm surprised that I
missed that part.

------
RyanMcGreal
Caras Galadhon: the heart of Elvendom on earth!

------
cousin_it
Looks like something out of Myst.

